# WANTED:Hot Smoker - any for sale?



## slimjimuk (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey peeps...

Quickly realising that my cold smoker, as good as it is, just isn't going to work as a hot smoker.

So looking into possibilities.

I would prefer to buy a better 2nd hand one, than a new one that is not as good for the same price.

Looking around the £200-£300 price range. But lower the better, obviously.

I like the look of the Bristol Drum and the Webber.

But, to be honest, as long as it works well, I really couldn't care less what it looks like!

So, what do people suggest and are there any second hand ones about?

Pretty happy to travel for the right one, even an industrial one would fit in the campervan.

We will be at the smokers Weekend in Woodhall. If meeting for delivery will be any easier.

What do people know, anything?


----------



## wade (Jun 5, 2016)

There are a couple of good all-rounders that I would recommend for hot smoking. One is over your limit but the other one is within. They are both bullet smokers and will both cook for a crowd whilst taking up relatively little space on the patio.

Weber* WSM 57 cm* - £383.95

http://www.birstall.co.uk/products/...TKLG6JRyyauHZJr_PQxwDCwN0FOefBnsAbxoCHR_w_wcB

or the *ProQ Excel 20 *- £254.95

http://www.souschef.co.uk/proq-exce...TzI1roFgr35qLGr-t78rPF3WIjQdFN4zfVhoCgaLw_wcB

Either will do a good job and have loads of cooking area on 2 levels. The build quality of the WSM is slightly better when it comes to the air vents and doors however the modular nature of the ProQ makes it much easier to manage when cooking on both grates and adding charcoal mid way through. I have owned both and I would probably go for the ProQ.


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 5, 2016)

Lovely... thank you squire.

I was JUST perusing the Mac's BBQ site, looking at the Pro Q's


----------



## wade (Jun 5, 2016)

Shop around. You can get some good deals.


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks like I may have just dropped lucky.

WSM 47, with a Rocks BBQ Stoker for £250... Only had about 15 cooks. Sound like a bargain? 













image.jpeg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 6, 2016


----------

